# People & USA Today: Laura Hillenbrand



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This was posted to the Co-Cure email list (www.co-cure.org); a heads up incase anyone wants to buy the magazines.


> quote:The August 11 edition of PEOPLE magazine, currently on newsstands,includes an article on Laura Hillenbrand and her battle with a cripplingcase of CFIDS. Since writing the best-selling book, "Seabiscuit: AnAmerican Legend," Laura has been using her celebrity to raise awarenessof CFIDS. "Maybe it will make a difference," Laura tells PEOPLE.The piece also discusses how Hillenbrand struggled with receiving aproper diagnosis. She says, "I was bedridden from August '91 to thesummer of '94. But [doctors] could find nothing wrong."The article quotes The CFIDS Association's President and CEO Kim Kenney,"Seabiscuit is really an allegory of Laura's struggle. Acome-from-behind hero rising to prominence."A side bar is included in the article and lists facts on CFIDS andprovides the Association's Web site, http://www.cfids.org,[/URL] for moreinformation.Today's edition of USA Today features an article, "Seabiscuit authorputs a face on chronic fatigue syndrome," that details LauraHillenbrand's 16-year battle with the illness and how she's been giventhe opportunity to tell the world about CFS.The article's author, Kathleen Fackelmann, quotes several CFIDS expertsincluding Dr. Eleanor Hanna from the National Institutes of Health (NIH)and Nancy Klimas from the University of Miami and discusses howresearchers are still working to solve the mystery of the debilitatingillness.The piece also quotes The CFIDS Association's Chairman of the Board JonSterling, "[Laura's] candid views have cast a much-needed spotlight onCFS, which afflicts an estimated 800,000 Americans."To view the article, go to http://www.usatoday.com/life/2003-08-04-se...it-author_x.htm. Leah MoseleyPublic Relations CoordinatorThe CFIDS Association of America


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks Susan!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Susan, Neither link worked for me. Here are the correct links: http://www.cfids.org/about/hillenbrand.asp http://www.usatoday.com/life/2003-08-04-se...it-author_x.htm


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

oops







Thanks GailSusan!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aha! I thought maybe it was my browser, or you had to be registered. Thanks again to Susan, and GailSusan!







*Let's hear it for Laura!!! She is my new FAVORITE person!!!* Really, these were absolutely wonderful to read!!


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Laura is a pretty amazing person. I don't have fibromyalgia or CFS and had no idea what it was like, I figured it was like anemia, feeling tired all the time, but Laura's article in the New Yorker really set me straight. I have new respect for anyone suffering from this, which is obviously just about everyone posting on this forum, but me. I say make copies of Laura's article and give it to your loved ones, so they can understand what you are going through.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Even though all of this great information is now available to us, do any of you find that family, friends, etc. don't care to hear about our illnesses? These days it seems everyone wants you to pop another pill and shut up. I find that very distressing. More recently I get this response: "Fibromyalgia? Oh yeah... we all have that....it's the most popular diagnosis when nothing else fits." If only they could trade bodies with me for one day.Evie


----------

